# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Интерфейс Розница 2.1

## downtaun

Где изменяется интерфейс в Розница 2.1? По локальной сети, из под РМК (управляемый режим, файловый вариант), загружается упрощенный вид интерфейса (без иконок и один текст) - как изменить или от чего зависит?


P.S. Оказалось в меню "ВИД" выключены панели )) Тема закрывается...

----------

